# Ooooo reshuffle? (New forum structure)



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ooooo reshuffle?...

Im refreshing every 5 minutes, thought I was going mad till I saw Red online.

Trying to guess where things are being relocated, this is fun... Confusing but fun!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

your not the only one mate i was goin crosseyed tryin to figure it out


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah, me too. For a while there every time I went back to "Board index" the Topics had moved again & again :shock: . Then I also checked to see who is online and figured it was Red having a play :lol: .

Good on you Red, spending your time to keep this great forum fresh & up to date.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

whats going.......you guys......change should be a consultative process...

we committees and sub committees, meetings agenda items.......policies, procedures...engaging with key stake holders...

you just can't make change !!!!!!!

oh...you just did....


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i dunno what thats all about but apparently Occy gave Whyalla crabs in 1974! :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry crazy but you've lost me


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Any Tassie or NT blokes will have to use smoke signals or carrier pidgeon in Trips :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

haha, but ive seem to have lost DIY?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

It's a conspiracy - Zone must have got in here somehow and now we have scrambled eggs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbjpW88AAEHXgAAQYOcAINyAP//foDABRlCGqfpTaEMmjFA0BiNDBpo00wmJkwEDTBpojQQ0p6bSZT0g00ZHgECqR14huu7urkc3Yx2bui7P0FR9et/x3u5N0W0nU36JkttqCUoMYZHGqIWywdZeYNnZSKTXDMzuYbwd7YqOMuaVdxDBvR4BzdO3aJ7mB+1QD3KeJLxXAFehEEHKFCjEyG/wFlAhHEm8Lt6wWcDsoi9pNOYorxQ8/kXs7Y+OIM/HOxZavC+1pdM4JWFJ8lz5kXG1xFrKSCnkruqC+mUczd8FWSiOgeh/p4iqay876edSw64xKNG8V2Uqoi0Ecxyi7y1A6auaLyFzvvSSwHXgW2uFzHtKxIJ0gF75I5RnYPAqNWsL6YSi1mrjWDUoomJyk0Azu+rVYzdJ1MV0vhAhMSldFAmGxdgKIEaSMmpxQKK0yEGF1hPSMGME8V/i7kinChIXHSt54A==


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

yah know I wouldnt have even noticed a reshuffle :? :? I really only ever go to the View New posts link lol,

Lee


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I just hope that Bazzoo doesn't overdose on his medication with all these changes :lol: :lol: :lol: The poor bloke has enough trouble keeping up in the chat section without these bamboozling changes to contend with :shock:  I can hear him calling for the nurse now :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Red, it doesn't seem to want to let me into Forum Help, everything else OK I think.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWKo4nsAABdfgAAQUIeAAhVokAon7//gIABqIp6T1PSNNDTQAyADQiamJiAAGmmjQxNGpQB26vbh1nPKQpkCm5ExVv23hVQ8431NuTE4byvAzrX8ZgkVDJAcScB3ITJcDFFdIPAoP3OVQSGaqITiojIpCh3rFktCh9pIwyRGIKhAGTDIphH+LuSKcKEgxVHE9g==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcf7Au0AAArfgAAQQCEAEAAAkIA+796gIABIzZqhtQPUNHkamhFNMZTeqZGTEwDIYN6av80S28ulW5CnJyVRR7LWaAnCPS284i+V1hH+Fhh9BAxRA9BCQ+Vd7F3JFOFCQx/sC7Q=


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Do all posts have to be verifies by mods before coming up ?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Looks to be ok to me.
Is it possible to do the Trip Reports as you have set up the Fishing Trips, looking good otherwise


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ9LXJgAABHfgAAQUIeAAgQYEAo/r/5gIAByMMEwJgIaMmmBFPIk8o9TbU1PSepo/SmY1IuIK0Zak0TTC6rVm0qmSxPNGT2cUwb7ao4EG5YgGfGnCbvG/ikC/D8N1qwhIR8t1vYwR8d7YZeZPpE8pKCi64NkXckU4UJAPS1yYA==


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> Looks to be ok to me.
> Is it possible to do the Trip Reports as you have set up the Fishing Trips, looking good otherwise


I agree, 

Cheers


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUia5LAAADFfgAAQUIeAEqXgVIo/7//gMAELLIamRNNNNNTAJoAHqNqZqBqYTRNEMj1AeoANA00GjRU/VG1D1A0NDQNAPUDGkxxMqIH0Tz+Rht9rETb30NhzRUoqi1cahQYalsjjuNrDqquW3LGMRAkOj3wCyJMYedi4EfEjodKAwOdGZ0Fc1KvRkrtMDTB+DYl0DnBDjXYHZ0sqElSnL9NSZw2E32WjXSZ4tLlcSOFqxmoLoJVApIgLIic2roozXh4EJTsuyYCF5PbV4NFdnS1QbKERCE5ArnqBWN0rvE9klwNh7WjeuGKNcF3rT71vmLHJIkLMFhWc8mVFdm+6sGEgxa5HhbHPOlqCJ50qoCWZOCFBO5IZrJ54hZK6Mgauat6fxdyRThQkEia5LAA=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeoNcn8AABffgAAQQSH+0qEAEAAv79+gIABkRU/TQo9EZPTQT9KZpHkyaFQNP1RhGhoBoMjRjE3F2WH6EuPrnMLxXWsId7JY4PA3gg3vQtbTn5G8XGAqlM2JGgRGJaZzBll0aH6UINbRFfcOW88VIfisEmDiRDEfggNPutBwZfqUkuPtnTXLMIi7kinChIdQa5P4


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it, good work 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks good, but I though the reshuffle would have included a seperate topic for freshwater topic, did the poll for the freshwater bring this change on or because it was defeated it will never be on here?

Don't get me wrong I love the changes but just thought a freshwater topic would have got a run somewhere.

Cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Red and Ken , you guys amaze me , out of the blue you come up with changes to the forum so we can all move ahead with the increased membership and the increased variety of opinions and topics we are encountering now , i dunno where you manage the time or the brain power to do all this , its very good ,very good indeed ,{i think } although it will take some getting used to , your certainly keeping Richo Occy and me on our toes [ were retired now you know ] , as the brain does not engage quite as quickly as it used to .Now, where was that off topic section again , ahhh yes right to the left of the almost new members and their girlfriends section , which is located from memory ummmmmmm under the hatched matched and despatched section . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice work Red. I like this arrangement better.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Red

Is it possible to copy the trips planned but not executed yet. i.e. Lenthall in a couple of weeks time back into the forum?

Other than that, looks good (keeping the Mexicans out of our trips!)

JimH


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah Ha! Scott

That's what you get when you go the main menue rather than straight to the (Sunshine) state! Any way, now that Red is a Queenslander (he'll have to get rid of that suit) he should get his priorities right and fill up the QLD section.

JimH


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

That explains why half the menu disappeared last night.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

top work, well done :lol:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent Work on the new layout guys, it's clear you have listened to the many and varied suggestions over the last coule of years and perfected many of them.

I am majorly impressed!!!!!!!

(is majorly a word?)


----------

